# 16 yr old Herbie left us



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

R.I.P to herbie, the wonderful retriever who was the farm dog and was always there wagging his tail and more than willing to give you a cuddle any time of the day.
Will really miss him


----------



## ShortFUSE (Jan 20, 2007)

*RIP* *Herbie : victory:*


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Aww RIP Herbie


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

That is so sad, rest in peace Herbie. 
eace:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

The dogs who've shared our lives. 
In subtle ways they let us know 
their spirit still survives. 
Old habits still make us think 
we hear a barking at the door.
Or step back when we drop 
a tasty morsel on the floor.
Our feet still go around the place
the food dish used to be,
And, sometime, coming home at night,
we miss them terribly.
And although time may bring new friends
and a new food dish to fill,
That one place in our hearts
belongs to them...
and always will.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

R.i.p


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

R.i.p )':


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks all. he was the friendliest dog on the farm and its weird not having him follow everyone around


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

awww RIP Herbie i Hope my lab Ty keeps going to a grand age like you (he's 10 now )


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

sure he will!


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 17, 2008)

RIP herbie


----------

